# Daily puppy fix



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

so hooch if we come clean up after them that means at least one gets to come home with us right?? :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

A deal could be worked out. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwww...thanks for sharing this. It helped bring a little light to the day.


----------



## Cloenmoe (May 14, 2007)

Oh why did I look all the wonderful puppy breath. I love puppy breath....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I could just watch puppies all day!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I could watch them all day long! Too cute! Thank you for sharing, I think we all need a little lift today.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Your not kidding Janis this whole week has just had something happen seems like everyday.

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks so much Hooch. Great to see that with the recent losses here on the board that there are new pups being born and the cycle of life continues. 

Those pups are really moving around well now! Very cute.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're adorable Hooch!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Awwww Hooch, they are so precious. Thanks so much for sharing and keep them coming. You certainly do have your hands full but oh what fun.


----------

